# Holidays!....



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

At last I am on summer holidays....

After a long period of tests and love and hate, I now have 6 weeks of me time...

Allready got stuff planned....
Off to Scotland and Norfolk....
Building props and having a tester evening for a run through....
Lose as much weight! 6 Weeks of hard exercise and fitness...

So i've got 6 weeks to as much as I can....

Ruggerz


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Have fun with your freedom


----------

